# dynamischer Tree



## Generic1 (30. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin mir bei meiner Anwendung noch nicht ganz sicher, was ich verwenden soll,
In meiner Applikation ist es so, dass ich Daten in der Datenbank habe und diese Daten bei einem Aufruf einer JSP anzeigen möchte -> da ergibt sich schon die erste Frage 

1. in einer Java- Klasse (mittels DAO o.ä.) auslesen
2. dann hab ich die Daten als String vorliegen, wie kann ich diese am vernünftigsten als Tree anzeigen
-> würdet ihr die Strings mit den Strukturdaten einfach an die JSP senden, welche die Daten dann in einem Tree anzeigt?
3. der Tree sollte veränderbar sein (es sollten also Nodes hinzugefügt und gelöscht werden können),

Wie würdet Ihr das machen, würdet ihr Javascript verwenden oder JSTL, oder ...?

Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## Generic1 (31. Jul 2010)

Hat jemand eine Idee dazu oder weiß wie man das machen könnte, Hab ein bisschen recherchiert, ein Applet wäre eine Möglichkeit aber is ja auch ein bisschen veraltet.
Wäre dankbar für Vorschlägt,
lg


----------



## JanHH (1. Aug 2010)

Die diversen JSF-taglibs haben Tree-Komponenten. "Per Hand" wäre das arg aufwändig. Z.B. Rich faces. Eigentlich ist JSF/JPA das Mittel der Wahl für sowas.. oder die tausend anderen Frameworks die es so gibt.


----------



## Generic1 (2. Aug 2010)

Was hältst Du von jQuery und einem "normalen" Servlet, kenn mich mit jQuery halbwegs aus, mit JSF hab ich (fast) nichts gemacht.


----------



## JanHH (3. Aug 2010)

keine Ahnung, für mich wär das ein klassisches Seam-Projekt (vorne JSF, hinten JPA), mit dem richfaces-Tree, lässt sich in ein paar Stunden realisieren..


----------

